# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات  نسخة محمولة من برنامج Open_Hardware_Monitor

## Fannan1

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اهلا وسهلا ومرحبا بجميع اعضاء وزوار موقعنا نسخة محمولة من برنامج Open_Hardware_Monitor  لمعرفة كل شيئ عن مواصفات جهازك  
[gdwl]صورة من البرنامج[/gdwl]       الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------


## amjed5

تسلم يا فنان 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

تشكر يابوب +++++++++++++++++++++

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

بارك الله فيك
اخى الكريم

----------


## salinas

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## امير الصمت

*مشكوووووور وبارك الله فيك*

----------


## ZIKOCH

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## محمد السيد

بارك الله فيك

----------


## EZEL

*بالفعل برنامج مميز وفعال , وأنا استخدمه شخصيا , شكرا جزيلا لك أخي فنان على الموضوع الجميل ..تحياتي لك*

----------


## narosse27

*جزيل الشكر أخي الكريم*

----------


## khaledrepa

شكراااااااااا 
وبارك الله فيك

----------


## khaled_moon

بارك الله فيك

----------

